# book raffle...Racing through the dark by David millar



## roadrash (17 Jan 2019)

After seeing @Shadow post a book raffle I am reminded that I have a few to pass .

Racing through the dark by David Millar.

the usual applies you must pass it on via cyclechat (although many haven't been in the past ) in the same manner, free of charge once you have read it , it will be posted to you free of charge so you wont be losing out.

interested parties add your name below and my grandaughter will pull a name from the hat a week from today.


----------



## Shadow (17 Jan 2019)

Yes please.


----------



## The Bystander (17 Jan 2019)

Me too, please.


----------



## Houthakker (17 Jan 2019)

Yes please.
Thanks


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2019)

Brilliant book.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jan 2019)

@Shadow pm your address please and I will try to get it in the post on monday


----------



## Shadow (26 Jan 2019)

Yay, at long last! Have been in a few raffles for this. Tkx Rasher. PM on its way.


----------



## roadrash (28 Jan 2019)

Posted this morning could you let me know when it arrives please


----------



## Shadow (28 Jan 2019)

roadrash said:


> Posted this morning could you let me know when it arrives please


Tkx. Will do. Good timing for me, looking forward to it.


----------



## Shadow (30 Jan 2019)

Arrived safely this a.m. 
Lovely thing about hardbacks is they can pass thru many hands _and _probable less than gentle hands of royal mail _and _still look like new!


----------

